# Taurus PT-22 DAO Hammer



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't have one Taurus PT-22, but they look like fun little guns as far as a tin-can plinker goes. But am concerned about the DAO trigger pull and lack of exposed hammer. In all other aspects the gun is identical to a Beretta 21A Tomcat. Can the Beretta hammer be swapped into the Taurus frame to give it a hammer cocked SA? What other parts would need to be changed?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have had both, and I don't believe this idea of hammer swapping would work. Besides, why not just buy one of each? I liked the Beretta better than the Taurus due to the magazines. The Taurus worked fine, but the magazines for it sucked. I had ordered another Taurus magazine for the PT-22, and it sucked too. It would not lock into the gun very well, and the little .22 rounds kept getting stuck in there and would not feed right. I did not have this problem with the Beretta. JMHO.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*There are two different PT-22's,,,*

There are two different PT-22's,,,
There is the traditional PT-22 that's been around forever,,,
Then there is the polymer framed version 22-PLY that is a newer design.

The mechanics of these pistols are identical,,,
In fact the slide for both guns are marked PT-22,,,
But the catalog lists the polymer framed pistol at the 22-PLY










But to your original question,,,
The mechanics of the Beretta tomcat,,,
They are entirely different than the Taurus.

Nothing will interchange between the two pistols.



> ...but they look like fun little guns as far as a tin-can plinker goes.


My 22-PLY certainly is a fun little plinker,,,
It's not difficult to hit clay pigeons at 15 yards,,,
In fact it's such a natural pointer, it seems to aim itself.

Taurus seems to have improved the performance with the 22-PLY,,,
They do use the same magazines as the older PT-22,,,
But I have three in total and mine work very well.

I do keep it well lubed,,,
It's so easy to clean it's no big deal,,,
Mine runs perfectly with CCI and Federal bulk.

Yes, the DA trigger pull is somewhat long,,,
Just practice with it and soon it feels just fine.

You can probably tell,,,
I'm quite fond of mine.

P.S. The 25-PLY in .25 ACP is just as good.

Aarond

.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I ended up getting a PT-122 blued with rosewood grips. Shot 100 rounds thru it today and at distances that you want to use it, it is very accurate. I ordered some Pearce grips and some Altamont grips for it because the rosewood is kind of thick-n'-chunky. We'll see. Now extra magazines appear to be a myth buried in legend .....

PS - HATE the look of that poly version!


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hate is such a strong word,,,*



> PS - HATE the look of that poly version!


But it fits the hand so danged nicely.
It's ergonomics are fantastic.










Have fun with your PT-22,,,
Mouse guns are just so much fun.










Oh yeah,,,
Click Here Please,,,
Magazines direct from Taurus for $22.00 each.

Aarond

.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. I was on Taurus's website last night and saw that. I'm ordering a couple.

Yea, just can't stand the way that poly trigger guard goes right up to the muzzle. I know the PT-22BR that I have has just as short a muzzle, but the recurve trigger guard looks better IMHO.


----------

